# DLA - Continuing when moving abroad



## honeyavalon2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could help? I currently get the higher level of DLA and am thinking of moving to Portugal. I realize I cannot get the mobility allowance part. But does anyone know if you can continue to get the care part past the 26 weeks allocated to be classed at temporarily abroad. Or do you have to say you are permanently living their to continue past 26 weeks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You really need to check this at UK end, everyone's circumstances are different so what might apply to one person might be totally the wrong answer, advice for yourself.

As a basis UK Gov do say Disability Living Allowance & (Care Component)/Carer’s Allowance can be applied for people living in Portugal so presume if you already receive it would or part would continue


----------



## JustMe2 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have just asked the DLA this question and there reply was as long as you are on long term benefit then yes it will continue in Portugal.


----------



## honeyavalon2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Dla*

Thank you for your reply it was very helpful, I am on indefinite::: DLA so hopefully fingers crossed this will apply to me also. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

honeyavalon2 said:


> Hi
> 
> does anyone know if you can continue to get the care part past the 26 weeks allocated to be classed at temporarily abroad. Or do you have to say you are permanently living their to continue past 26 weeks.


If you are in Portugal for more than 183 days in any 12 month period then you are deemed to be a resident of Portugal. If you are claiming that you are temporarily in Portugal for more than 26 weeks then you may have difficulties.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

brodev said:


> If you are in Portugal for more than 183 days in any 12 month period then you are deemed to be a resident of Portugal. If you are claiming that you are temporarily in Portugal for more than 26 weeks then you may have difficulties.


Deemed to be a Resident by Portuguese tax man, which doesn't mean UK would be aware but you would be breaking the conditions by not notifying UK of change of circumstances, under which any benefit is claimed or paid so could land yourself in the proverbial with the UK, it all depends on actual benefit whether you're entitled to still receive or can claim, certain ones can be if already in place, others can be claimed and some stop because you must be a UK Resident to claim or receive, important for each individual to check their own circumstances


----------

